# What Is The All-Time Best PC Game?



## Pisis (Feb 5, 2006)

I have several favorite games. I like RPG games and Sims. Although I played (and modded) thoudands of games throughout the past years, I have my top three - my favtrite sim is my beloved _European Air War_ from Microprose (see my webpage CS HQ for more) and the RPG would be the Fallout 1 and Fallout 2 series (in my humble opinion the best game ever).

What is your favorite game?
And what do you think was the best game ever cretaed - seen from the most revolutionary, unique, etc views?


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

The GTA series, now that was revolutionary. 

My personal favourite ? I don't have one.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, it quite was. Just like the Fallout series.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, the first two rocked ... but after that they suck monkey testicles smelling of frozen peas.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2006)

The Diablo Series of Games...

The IL2 Sturmovik/Forgotten Battles/AEP/Pacific Fighters Series...

The Doom Series of Games... (Old School Homage)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

I really like the Command and Conquer Series.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

I was going to say Doom as well, Les and include Wolfenstein 3D, the immediate predecessor to Doom. That was a real innovation in first person shooters that almost everyone else followed. That 3D engine was HUGE for it's time.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

C C series was really good, yes. But we cannot forget Dune in that, which was the parallel to C C.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone remember oldschools like the Accolade series (F1 + Bikes), The Stunts, Sokoban, Lotus, Transport Tycoon, The Olympic Series, The Incredible Machine...? Seems almost incredible if you compare it to nowadays games...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Lotus! I remember that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 5, 2006)

Mine will always be Mig alley


----------



## Pisis (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, a great game also but it doesn't run on my rig........ *sigh*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 5, 2006)

Il-2 FB and Call of Duty 1 and U.O


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2006)

Gran Turismo series, naturally.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Gran Turismo series, naturally.


Agreed. Also the IL2 series, COD and the battlefield series.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 5, 2006)

I also like Commandos 1.
And Delta Force.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2006)

> Mine will always be Mig alley


I got that game.... I havent played it in awhile, and not since I upgraded my machine... Hmmmm.... Gonna have to break it out again Joe...


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2006)

The origional Lesiure Suit Larry.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

pong


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2006)

LMFAO.... Now that was a blast back in the day.... But All Time Best???


----------



## Pisis (Feb 5, 2006)

I also spent hours and hours playing the GHL Face-Off (like 1988 or something...)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Pac-man...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> LMFAO.... Now that was a blast back in the day.... But All Time Best???



I know it sounds funny, but think about it...Pong was the very first of the video games. That was the start of the gaming industry. It sure does seem primitive now though, and it wasn't that long ago!


----------



## Hun in the Sun (Feb 9, 2006)

I would have to say Quake 2, Descent 2, and Crimson Skies(before the #%@ C.D. broke )


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the Atari Classics CD, which includes 80 games from the old 2600 VCS console as well as some of the old arcade classics like Tempest, Asteroids, Centipede, Missile Command, etc. They still rock! 

I also have a couple of Intellivision CD's. Good for the trips down Memory Lane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2006)

i was never too impressed by Mig Alley, aint played it in a while though......

Apache Havoc... now that's a kick ass game.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Never played Mig Alley but with Mig in the title it has to be good.


----------



## trackend (Feb 10, 2006)

Space invaders closely followed by Pac man but i take your point Eric pong was the first so it has to be near the top although I found Lemmings
very addictive when it first came out.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Lemmings is insanely addictive!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2006)

Yep, some real classics in the old Atari games. They were fun. And to think, I remember playing that darn thing until it felt like my hand would explode, and I never got carpal tunnel syndrome...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Q-Bert and Frogger


----------



## trackend (Feb 12, 2006)

I used to own a Commodore 64 the bloody cassette tape programs took for ever to load all running in dos, There was a game called Dreadnought's a bit like the old battleships game but with graphics and each person issued out their maneuvering orders before commencing to engage the enemy i must have played that for two years solid, sort of computer war gaming , the cassette tape got snarled up around the pinch roll and knackered the data so Dreadnought's went down with all hands so to speak.
A mate brought himself an Amstrad 128 which we all thought was tantamount to a Honeywell main frame, then to top that my brother decided he would like to teach himself a bit about computing and went mad buying an old 2nd hand office IBM unit with a Winchester drive. the first week he had it crashed and it took him 3 months to figure out how to get it going again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2006)

Hell yeah I used to have one of those.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 13, 2006)

We used to have one of those in the afternoon school back in 1991... I always hated it and so did most of the pthers, almost none played it...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a C-64 as well. For it's day, it was a great machine. I had the tape unit and the really slow disk drive. I think I sold it back in about 1987. For it's day, it had a great sound chip. I remember the C-64 was an "upgrade" for me from the TI-99/4a that I had. 

I had an Amstrad for a couple of years too that I donated to goodwill years ago.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2006)

I remember when I got my first 166 and thought I was the coolest kid on the block!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 14, 2006)

I have the most fun playing Eidos' Commandos 2- Men of Courage. It's an RTS.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2006)

Im playing a lot of Hearts of Iron II right now.


----------



## MacArther (Feb 17, 2006)

Call of Duty, Call of Duty: UO, Call of Duty 2. The first two were especially good online, while COD2 has (mostly) only graphics going for it online (esp. because there are no custom maps out yet, and no patch to fix all of the problems in game). Another good game is Perfect Dark for the N64. I HATE the sequal for Xbox (mostly 'cause its for Xbox), and the original rocked, being the first 3d game to use secondary functions for weapons (on a game console). Finally, I'll end my post with a game I only got to play once, but was addicted on the spot: Gundam Side Story: 0079


----------



## MacArther (Feb 17, 2006)

Doh! Only CPU games. Oh well, those other ones are good too.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone remember SWOTL- Secret Weapons Of The Luftwaffe from Lucasarts 1989? In my estimation it was the most versitle flight sim ever with some feature never being bettered. I had fun with that one. Got me started modding too.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2006)

That was a fun one. I also played campaigns in "Their Finest Hour". It was great for it's time, although I am sure that TFH probably looks really dated now.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 17, 2006)

Battle of Britain by Talonsoft the strategy game where you plot all the various missions using the various units that participated in BoB and by the way it was Telstar that had the original pong but I guess that dates me


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

I also played demo of Counter Strike...


----------



## pinehilljoe (Dec 16, 2016)

Twitch said:


> Does anyone remember SWOTL- Secret Weapons Of The Luftwaffe from Lucasarts 1989? In my estimation it was the most versitle flight sim ever with some feature never being bettered. I had fun with that one. Got me started modding too.



My favorite TV video game! and why i still have an old Xbox. 

For PC games, Carriers at War was a good one. Unfortunately not forward compatible on Windows.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2016)

That was my favorite as well, and I wished I STILL had my old Xbox for it.


----------

